# Mavericks Offseason Trade/FA



## t1no

Let's use this thread for all trade rumors, trade/FA ideas, FA pickups and any trades or trade rumors in the NBA.


----------



## croco

It sucks that we can't do nothing for almost six weeks now.


----------



## LionOfJudah

I doubt it'll happen but I'm saying it now...If we make a trade to move up in the draft to land UCLA's Love I'm done as a Mavs fan. Period.


----------



## t1no

Ok let's get this thread started, i am going to start with inside scoring as our biggest need.
Two players that i am interested in are Elton Brand and Jermain Oneal. 

Elton Brand has a really good attitude towards the game, plays hard and practices hard but he's a little small for a PF. He also has the option to opt of his contract with the Clippers.

Jermain Oneal is a good defender and can protect the paint, he can also play C with Dirk playing PF so that's a plus. He already said he wants out and wants to get traded, maybe Carlisle can make something happen since he's coached J'Oneal when he was still coaching the Pacers. IMO J'Oneal is a better fit for the Mavericks.

Both of them are are injury prone and just got back from injury. But after watching the Lakers and the Hornets in the playoffs, we need to make a trade to compete with those young teams. I think it's worth the risk.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Ok let's get this thread started, i am going to start with inside scoring as our biggest need.
> Two players that i am interested in are Elton Brand and Jermain Oneal.
> 
> Elton Brand has a really good attitude towards the game, plays hard and practices hard but he's a little small for a PF. He also has the option to opt of his contract with the Clippers.
> 
> Jermain Oneal is a good defender and can protect the paint, he can also play C with Dirk playing PF so that's a plus. He already said he wants out and wants to get traded, maybe Carlisle can make something happen since he's coached J'Oneal when he was still coaching the Pacers. IMO J'Oneal is a better fit for the Mavericks.
> 
> Both of them are are injury prone and just got back from injury. But after watching the Lakers and the Hornets in the playoffs, we need to make a trade to compete with those young teams. I think it's worth the risk.


I'm there with ya. I think the injury prone thing is over blown for both players. Given a better situation who knows how many games these guys would of really missed. Having Carlisle really makes me want to lean towards making a move for O'Neal (played 78 games Rick's first year in Indy) but Brand isn't as injury prone despite what people think. He played for the Clippers... everyone is a little injury prone there. 

Either way I'll be amazed to finally see someone who can score with their back to the basket in Dallas. It's almost stupid we've this many moves and none were to pair Dirk with someone who can ISO the other big on the block yet.


----------



## croco

I would love to have the 03/04 Jermaine O'Neal on this team, now ... not so much. He has missed a ton of games over the last four seasons and his offensive game has diminished to a point where he is hardly effective on that end anymore. And obviously getting someone of that caliber only makes sense if we don't have to give up because we don't have a lot of depth.


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> I would love to have the 03/04 Jermaine O'Neal on this team, now ... not so much. He has missed a ton of games over the last four seasons and his offensive game has diminished to a point where he is hardly effective on that end anymore. And obviously getting someone of that caliber only makes sense if we don't have to give up because we don't have a lot of depth.


You're right. Playing Duncan and Yao throughout the year would probably be the end of O'Neal now that I think about it. He's in the East looking weak at his size. While Brand vs Duncan 4 times a year could be the start of a great big man rivalry. Barring both stay healthy and don't decline too rapidly. I just have no clue what we could possibly give up that the Clippers would want. Guess we'll just have to hope for some crazy draft night action in our favor.


----------



## croco

I sincerely hope that Cuban buys a pick in the high teens or low 20s, we could use someone like Bill Walker or Roy Hibbert if they are still there. We need an injection of youth.


----------



## t1no

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=471

*Nuts 'N' Bolts*

A nuts-and-bolts look of what the Mavs are up to, from trade ideas to draft evaluations to free-agent considerations to a prognosis of what ails ‘em – and how to make it all better. In short, the following is some of their latest self-evaluation. … and our evaluation of it.

A TALENT-TARGET PROFILE: “We’re not talking about wanting the ‘thug’ thing; that’s radio-talk-show &%#@,’’ says a source. “We’re talking about tough-minded people, people who play tough, who are also athletic. We’re talking about people who haven’t been to the edge of the cup yet.’’

That’s a clip-and-save quote, because it defines the move(s) the Mavs will try to make. Toughness, athleticism and hunger.

The deeper translation: The Mavs are acknowledging a two-year-long emotional hangover, and a need to add new blood, players for whom playing on a contender would be something special, something not taken for granted.

The challenge: Acquiring players who are something more than end-of-benchers. The Mavs acknowledge that they need this sort of “hungry talent’’ nearer the front of the rotation.

The P.S.: The “hunger’’ part is new. The “tough, athletic’’ part is, of course, a never-ending quest.

NAMING NAMES: You’ve heard some of the usual suspects. A quickie review of the Mavs’ latest thoughts on them:

Ron Artest: One official is aware of DB.com’s quote of an NBA source on the Kings’ troubled, talented star, and echoes it. “No, no, no, no,’’ he says. “That was a pretty good quote.’’

That quote also contained the phrase “poison in the locker room.’’ That’s a pretty good quote, too.

New coach Rick Carlisle’s publicly-stated position on Artest deserves clarification, by the way. Carlisle answered a meet-the-press-day question about his willingness to reunite with the player who triggered the infamous Pacers-Pistons brawl when both were in Indy. Carlisle said nice things. … things that were more politically correct than accurate.

What has been omitted from all the “Carlisle-likes-Artest’’ stories is that the coach went on to say in ensuing conversations that he’d have no problem coaching other controversial ex-students like Stephen Jackson and Jamaal Tinsley. In other words, what he’s saying is that he’d have no problem coaching anybody. That’s the right thing to say – but it’s been misinterpreted as a sign of Dallas’ interest in Artest.

Jermaine O’Neal: O’Neal has made it clear that he does not want to be part of Indiana’s rebuilding process. That puts him on the block, but the Mavs are concerned that injuries have stripped him of the gifts that made him special. They do, however, think highly of him as a person. That goes not only for new coach Carlisle, but also for other staffers who’ve done their homework on J.O.

One question to which we don’t have the answer: Does Jermaine O’Neal still fill the “hunger’’ part of Dallas’ desire?

Gilbert Arenas: The Mavs don’t have a feel for what’s going on with the Wizards’ zany star. Maybe Sally Jenkins in the Washington Post says it best: “Gilbert Arenas is a shoot-first point guard with a juvenile streak and two surgical cuts on his knee, and the Washington Wizards are just as good without him. Statement 2: Gilbert Arenas is a score-at-will player and an irreplaceable crowd pleaser, and losing him would be a major blow to franchise's fortunes, and popularity. The tension between those two declarations will make for drama all summer, as Arenas explores his value in free agency. Determining his worth won't be a simple exercise, but he is not a simple person. ... Arenas is not a traditional point guard, and clearly, this won't be a traditional negotiation. The person who can accurately define Arenas's value wins a free prize.’’

The Mavs, at this early stage, have not yet “accurately defined Arenas’ value.’’ We feel comfortable predicting, though, that he won’t be leaving Washington.

Mickael Pietrus: We’re told Nellie thinks he’s a “box-of-rocks’’-type player, no compliment. And now we’re told that the Mavs have no real interest in the Warriors’ free agent, as they consider him “an athlete but a non-basketball player.’’ That’s two non-compliments, which is enough for us.

Michael Redd: Long a favorite of Mavs insiders, he’s reportedly on the Bucks’ block. His money probably wouldn’t be an issue; coming up with attractive trade pieces would be.

Gerald Wallace and Jason Richardson: The Mavs are keeping an eye on Larry Brown’s takeover of the Bobcats, believing that he may clean house. When we suggest Brown might discover he “doesn’t like a couple of Bobcats,’’ one voice responds, “He might discover he doesn’t like any of them.’’

An early guess: Richardson (pictured at right) won’t like Larry right back.

Wallace and Richardson represent athleticism, toughness and hunger. They fit the profile. It is fair to guess that the Mavs’ Triangle of Trust has spent a few moments at least daydreaming up multiple-player, multiple-team swaps that could make the acquisition of one of them a reality.

There could be a fire sale in Charlotte. There could be one in Golden State. There could be one in Denver. And Joe Dumars has come right out and admitted there could be one in Detroit. The Mavs, despite a relatively weak hand, want to be dealt in.

(Editor’s note: This section on Naming Names is in no way meant to be complete; it’s simply a handful of thoughts and reactions on these specifically mentioned players.)

SPECIFIC POSITIONS ON THE WISH LIST: An athletic wing. Another center. A backup point. Consider those to be the top three specific targets. But keep in mind two things said to us by members of the braintrust: One, from Donnie: “We’re might end up turning over half the roster.’’ Two, from another voice: “We need bodies.’’

Using those guidelines, there is room for a wing, a center and a point guard. … and for Reyshawn Terry and Renaldas Seibutis, last year’s second-round picks who are in town working out. … and for a few other new guys as well.

A CONCESSION ABOUT THE TOP 7: It has been discussed among those in the TOT: The front seven – Dirk, Kidd, Josh, Bass as the identified “core,’’ and Jet, Stack and Damp on the level behind them – needs to be upgraded. If the Mavs go through 2008-09 with that group unchanged, this front office will have not achieved its goal.

In other words, the Mavs are intent on adding talent, not only through free agency, but also via a front-page-worthy trade or two.

But. …

TRADING JOSH: Here’s the first obstacle there: They are not intent on trading Josh Howard.

Now, that completely conflicts with what the Dallas Morning News has written – “There seems to be no way he can co-exist with the Mavericks’ brass,’’ which seems awfully strong. … if not flat-out wrong.

We’ll say it again: They are not intent on dumping Howard.

Some of that is due to the logical belief that the value of his stock is low. “Nothing that’s happened has changed our view of him,’’ a source says. “But other teams’ views might change.’’

One source makes the point that some teams can afford to take on a controversial player more than others. “Look at the Cowboys, when they didn’t draft Randy Moss (in 1998),’’ he says. “They just figured, whether it was in their locker room or for PR, they couldn’t do it. But now? The Cowboys can sign T.O. and Pacman Jones in the same week, and get away with it.’’

Josh’s low stock value is one issue. Another is that the Mavs truly believe that he endured some personal turmoil last year that should now be behind him.

“I look at it like he’s a family member, and you sit down at the kitchen table and you talk through this,’’ says Donnie. “You tell him that certain behaviors are unacceptable. That is non-negotiable. And then you move forward.’’

Dallas also believes Howard is a near-All-Star-caliber talent, and doesn’t want to give up on that.

One cautionary note here: There is a danger in falling in love with your own players. Donnie’s “Kitchen-Table Talk’’ is the right approach to take for a father or a friend; time will tell if it’s the right approach for a basketball franchise. 

TRADING DAMP: “One of the hardest things to do,’’ says a source, “is trading a center for a center. Teams just don’t do it.’’

Additionally, the Mavs aren’t certain they want to do it. Who can you realistically replace Erick Dampier with? And if you trade Damp for a non-center. … then you’ve devolved at the position from a time when you had the rare luxury of employing two serviceable centers.

The issue at center for the Mavs isn’t as much about how to get rid of Damp as it is to re-acquire a homesick ‘Gana Diop so Dallas can once again employ two serviceable centers.

Yes, we’re sticking with the idea of trying to use the MLE to get Diop and Utah’s C.J. Miles. Miles, it should be noted, has a brotherly DFW bond in Utah with Deron Williams. But while Utah can match any offer he receives, the Jazz might be unwilling to pay double their $1.2 mil tender offer to a guy who spent much of the season as their 10th or 11th man.

KIDD ON KIDD: In the immediacy of the trade, in the immediacy of the moment, the acquisition of Jason Kidd was deemed by some
to be a failure. In fact, the ramifications – and maybe the benefits – of the deal are just beginning.

“It didn't work out the way we wanted it to, but sometimes you have to be patient for good things to happen,’’ Kidd said. “We'll see what happens. With the trade, give us some more time, and then you can evaluate it.’’

That’s fair, right? Kidd will be here for, say, a year and three months. So far it’s just three months. Don’t we need a larger sampling of evidence?

OTHER POINT GUARDS: We’ve seen written reports detailing how Dallas should pursue people like Chauncey Billups and Baron Davis. Forget ‘em. Kidd is the point guard here. We could spend time disputing the logic of the reports (Billups as Kidd’s “eventual heir’’? Really? And Davis can make $17 mil by sticking in GS. Who thinks he’s leaving?) Or we can just accept the obvious – and not illogical: The Mavs’ PG pursuit is for a caddie to Kidd, not a replacement.

EDDIE JONES’ FUTURE: The Mavs assume he’ll be back. Logic suggests the same. But the last time we checked in with Eddie, he was hinting that the desire to spend more time with his Miami-based family could cause him to retire and forfeit his $1.97 mil player option. That would mean volunteering to give up money – who does that? – and it would mean just a little bit of Dallas cap relief. The Mavs have no doubt they can replace Eddie on the roster with a vet’s-minimum body who can be at least as effective.

LIMITING STACK: Jerry Stackhouse is signed through 2009-10. He’s a valuable trade chip in the future (he’s due to make $7 mil this season) and a valuable locker-room guy until then. But the organization needs to get this clear: Despite the analysis of some in the media that he can be a 25-minute guy, some of the smartest people in the Mavs building believe Stack needs to be a 15-minute guy.
As much as Carlisle will want to use Stack as a spot-up shooter – “Rick loves to spread the floor and he loves shooters,’’ Donnie notes – the coach will be wise to heed the advice he’ll get to limit Stack to something like 15 minutes per.

The more Stack plays over that, the more we’ll know this roster hasn’t been improved.

THE COACHING STAFF: We understand that Carlisle has interviewed the incumbents (Paul Westphal, Mario Elle, Joe Prunty and Popeye Jones) while at the same time planning to bring in Dwane Casey and Terry Stotts, as DB.com first reported a month ago. Casey and Stotts (and probably Jones) will make up Carlisle’s staff.

At last week’s pre-draft camp in Orlando, Casey and Stotts were in attendance. They were not there officially as members of the Mavs staff. But they were there.

THE ORLANDO PRE-DRAFT CAMP: Speaking of which: The whole gang was there, Donnie and Carlisle and Keith Grant and all the scouts. … all in order to find somebody to select at No. 51.

Doing their homework, the Mavs staff obviously kept an eye on the Roses and the Beasleys. But the focus was on identifying players who fit – athleticism, toughness and hunger – as a second-rounder. Sometime in mid-June, the Mavs will invite a handful of prospects to Dallas for a visit. Why not do so now? Because at this early stage, none of the prospects are willing to accept that they are destined to be taken as low as 51.

When the Mavs have their list of invitees, we’ll attempt to get it for you. 

TAKEN FOR GRANTED: Fans and media take Dirk Nowitzki’s excellence for granted. The Mavs themselves are not making that mistake. Carlisle is preparing to travel to Germany to continue his bonding process with the team MVP. Chances are good they’ll find a gym – or, if necessary, a living room – in which to practice more footwork.

THE FASTEST WAY TO GET BETTER: The simplest strategy: Have Carlisle get the most out of two star-caliber players who underperformed at times in 2007-08: Jason Kidd and Josh Howard.

Donnie on Kidd: “He’s amazing. I don’t think we’ve yet seen the real Jason Kidd in Dallas.’’

Donnie on Josh: “He’s unique. With new guidance, next year can be the best year Josh Howard has ever had.’’

The questions about the fastest way to get better: Will we see the real Kidd? Will we see the best Josh? Will the Mavs upgrade the top seven? And will it be enough?


----------



## t1no

I would love to have Antonio McDyess as our backup C.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> I would love to have Antonio McDyess as our backup C.


If he was a Mav he'd sure as hell give Damp a run at the starting job.


----------



## t1no

Gilbert Arenas just opted out of his contract.

*Start With The 'A's'*
From 'Arenas' & 'Artest' Down To 'Viagra'

We start with the NBA “A’s,’’ we make fun of newspapers, and we urge Major League Baseball to pop a Viagra. …

ARENAS IS FREE!: The Wiz’ Gilbert Arenas is opting out of the final year of his contract with Washington. The move means Agent Zero will give up his guaranteed $12.8 million next season to instead be an unrestricted free agent starting on July 1.

The Wiz plan on keeping him, maybe as a max guy at six years and $120 million. Arenas – who is representing himself (!) – has said he’ll stay in Washington if the Wiz retain Antawn Jamison. But he’s also just loony enough to do. … well, anything.

He has in passing mentioned the Mavs as a possible future destination. His zaniness could allow him to bond, quirk-for-quirk, with Mark Cuban. So, despite the fact that he has undergone two surgeries on his left knee since April 2007, he needs to be on Dallas’ radar.

Just in case.

STARTING WITH THE A’s: I guess we’re handling potential acquisitions today in alphabetical order, because next up is the latest on Ron Artest.

He was in New York over the weekend, saying nice things about the Knicks (he’s a Big Apple kid) while at the same time insisting that, “I don’t play for the money. I play for the love.’’

I still say Dallas has too little of either – money or love – for Artest. But again, the homework is worth the investment, given the possibility that Artest could accept a long-term MLE deal. (Five years, $36 million?)

Is Artest worth the risk? Probably not. But he’s certainly worth the due diligence.

P.S. on Artest: He’s doing late-night radio in Sacto. And he’s funny.


----------



## VeN

bye jet, hello agent 0!


----------



## t1no

VeN said:


> bye jet, hello agent 0!


That would be lovely.


----------



## Dre

Oh my god it would. But what would they want from us? Maybe they'd take Kidd's expiring and try to rebuild?


----------



## croco

It's a possbility we should exploit.


----------



## t1no

Corey Maggette is opting out soon, he's a perfect fit for the Mavericks.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I could see Maggette singing with Dallas. Now does that give them 2 damn good 6th men, or does it create a J-Ho trade?


----------



## t1no

Ruff Draft said:


> I could see Maggette singing with Dallas. Now does that give them 2 damn good 6th men, or does it create a J-Ho trade?


Maggette can be our starting SF with J-Ho playing SG.


----------



## Dre

Maggette is going to command more than the MLE...so that puts us in the sign and trade position. I'm not sure what would work there. I'm pretty sure Orlando has the inside track on him anyway.


----------



## croco

We need a superstar or All-Star type of players, anything below that should be an additional plus, but they have to look at the big picture first. I don't want lateral moves or slight improvements, that's not going to get it done.


----------



## Dre

I'm (probably hopelessly) anticipating a major move for a big time player. Next season will be the most irrelevant we've had since Dirk's been here unless we can make that major move.


----------



## croco

It's either that or bust. I mean there is no reason to gun for anything less than a title after all we have been through the last three years. Go hard or don't go at all and start over.


----------



## t1no

*Mavericks Looking To Trade For A Pick*

The Mavericks don't have a first round pick in this month's draft but they are looking to acquire one, according to The Dallas Morning News.

"I don't think there's any doubt that we'll try," new coach Rick Carlisle said. "But first-round picks this time of year, everybody gets enamored with them. Unless they have multiples, they're not that interested in giving them up. But you know Mark [Cuban] is going to be aggressive."

Dallas is also looking to retain free agent Devean George.

"I like him as a player," Carlisle said. Re-signing George "is certainly something we're going to aggressively explore. He can do some things that we need."

Via The Dallas Morning News


----------



## t1no

HOOPSWORLD News

*Why Dallas Has to Trade*

Just how much will Jason Kidd wind up costing the Dallas Mavericks?

The blockbuster trade that landed Kidd in Dallas for what was sold as a championship bid but barely got them into the playoffs is going to keep paying those kinds of dividends this summer, as the Mavericks attempt to rebuild their roster. Today the Dallas media is talking about Eddie Jones, who could opt out of his contract with the Mavericks and give Dallas an eighth potential roster spot to fill.

Jones was one of the biggest disappointments in one of the most disappointing years in Mavericks history. Brought in to be the missing piece to a championship puzzle, Jones instead spent most of the season in the training room. Even when he was healthy he was miserably bad, logging the worst year of his career. In 47 games - 33 of them starts - Jones shot a career-worst 36% from the field and averaged a career-low 3.7 points per game while shooting 29% from three. What the Mavericks really need from him now is a speedy departure.

As much as the Mavs would like to believe they're going to be contenders next season, it's not going to happen without some other team out there taking pity on them. They're fighting luxury tax/salary cap issues because they're overpaying Josh Howard and Jason Terry. It made sense to overpay them at the time because the team was so deep and seemed so close to winning a title. But now with Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Kidd taking up the bulk of the team's cap space, it becomes hard to fill all of those other roster spots when there's no money to do it with.

*Ultimately the Mavs are going to need to trade one of their top guys and get multiple players in return. Not multiple players like they got from the Nets, but multiple players who can actually crack the rotation and contribute to winning basketball games.*


----------



## t1no

Kelenna Azubuike is opting out of his contract with the GS, he could be a great fit with Jason Kidd.

Rumor has it that Ron Artest is also opting out.


----------



## croco

I would love to have Azubuike on the team, he can do a little bit of everything and put the ball in the basket. He is exactly what we need and affordable.


----------



## t1no

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/061708dnspomavsshort.425f9fc.html

*Mensah-Bonsu gets audition with Dallas Mavericks*

Fringe NBA players are on tour these days, making the rounds to see where they might have a shot at full-time employment next season.

Most of the names are anonymous, but one that made a swing by American Airlines Center on Monday was of particular note: Pops Mensah-Bonsu.

The former Maverick spent last season playing in Italy and had a great experience there. But he's hoping it's a one-time episode.

Mensah-Bonsu, 24, was an intriguing talent when he played in 12 games during his rookie season with the Mavericks in 2006-07.

However, he was recovering from a knee injury and despite his obvious athleticism never got a chance to contribute regularly. In Italy, he played for Benetton Treviso in the Italian A League and averaged 8.3 points and 9.2 rebounds.

Now, he can't help but notice that there are a lot of empty spots on the Mavericks' roster.

"You never know what might happen," he said. "I just have to take care of my business."

Meaning show that he's healthy and has taken the next step from his promising but unfulfilled rookie season.

The Mavericks also brought in Richie Frahm, a respected shooter who has bounced around the league for several seasons and played 10 games for the Los Angeles Clippers last season.

In addition, the team has begun bringing in draft prospects. The Mavericks have their second-round pick (51st overall) and have not given up on acquiring a first-rounder or one that is higher in the second round.


----------



## LionOfJudah

I saw in the Knicks board the talk of a Piston Fire Sale. I doubt Detroit is really going to shake things up but I can't help but think of Sheed and how he could be an awesome complement to Dirk. The guy can hold his own with the premier post players in the league. He's also a far better passer out of the post than Dirk which really could help our stagnant offense at times. We might actually do what those winning teams do, work the ball to the paint 1st. 

I really doubt we'd be involved in any trade with Detroit unless we were a 3rd party involved seeing as we have little to offer in return. Oh well, theres my almost reasonable pipe dream Mavs move for the day.


----------



## t1no

Mensah-Bonsu anybody? He did pretty good in the D-League last year. If he signs with us, is he experienced enough to contribute right away?


----------



## t1no

*Keith McLeod, Anyone?*
Some Workout Notes From DB.com's Spies
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com

A few more random thoughts on the Mavs’ diamonds-in-the-rough search:

ITEM: Add another name to the list of identified prospects: Keith McLeod. The 6-2 former Utah reserve point guard (he played 26 mpg for the Jazz in 04-05 and started 47 games) is apparently on the Mavs radar. McLeod, 28, spent part of 06-07 with the Pacers, which means Carlisle knows him. He was in Golden State with Nellie before that, which means the Mavs know him inside and out. McLeod is thought of as smart and scrappy, and is a former Mr. Basketball in Ohio – one of the few things he has in common with LeBron James.

ITEM: Our spies tell us that Richie Frahm’s recent workout in Dallas was terrific. The Jason Kapono comparison represents the veteran off-guard up-up-upside, of course. But the Mavs can visualize the sweet-shooting Frahm as a spot-up beneficiary of Jason Kidd’s drive-and-kick talents.

ITEM: We noted that Mustafa Shakur was listed at 6-5 coming out of college. According to the Mavs’ tape measure, the point guard is closer to 6-3.

ITEM: More on Mustafa: When he was recruited to Arizona out of Philly, he was a top-ten-in-the-country recruit. Those who watched him closely in Arizona say he was awful for the better part of his first three seasons before closing strong in his final year. Having said all that, at least one Mavs voice tells us that Shakur – though he’s superior defensively to JJB -- isn’t ready to beat him out at this point. In fact, on paper, McLeod figures to be superior to him. So our enthusiasm on Shakur is tempered a bit.

ITEM: The many Mavs fans who do not count themselves as Erick Dampier fans should know that he’s been participating in offseason workouts at the same time as some of the job-hunters. Under the watchful eye of new coach Rick Carlisle, Damp is getting his work in, is the point.

ITEM: Two more kids fighting for jobs are also in town: Reyshawn Terry and Antoine Wright.

ITEM: The phrase we co-coined years ago with Michael Irvin to downplay the importance of spring football – “The Underwear Olympics’’ – has some application to the Mavs’ ongoing street-FA tryouts. Nevertheless, we’re told that Carlisle is running drills at “game speed.’’ “Demanding’’ is how the coach’s demeanor and workouts have been described to us.

ITEM: Donnie Nelson wants things hush-hush when it comes to a potential draftee. But here’s one educated guess: As much as we believe teams should draft for talent and not for need, Dallas is making sure to give tryouts to any prospect with a strong rep as a shooter.


----------



## croco

I have never seen Pops as anything special, he might get some garbage minutes.


----------



## t1no

The Nets are looking to rebuild and possibly sign Lebron James in 2010. Trade for Carter? Expiring contracts and maybe a young player for Carter?


----------



## croco

We could offer them Kidd, lol.


----------



## t1no

Livingston soon to become unrestricted.


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> We could offer them Kidd, lol.


As long as we manage to get Diop and Harris back I'm down. :laugh:

Even better, actually move Devon George this time around.


----------



## t1no

Rumor: The Pacers might buy out Jamaal Tinsley.

I have never liked him but he could be a good back up PG for us.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Rumor: The Pacers might buy out Jamaal Tinsley.
> 
> I have never liked him but he could be a good back up PG for us.


If we give Diop the full MLE that possibility is gone. And honestly, I want no part of Tinsley.


----------



## t1no

Rumor: Brand to Announce Opt Out Decision Today


----------



## t1no

Ranking the best available free agents by Chad Ford

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=FreeAgents-080629


----------



## t1no

*Guaranteed contracts*
1) Erick Dampier
2) Dirk Nowitzki
3) Brandon Bass
4) Josh Howard
5) Jerry Stackhouse
6) Jason Terry
7) Jason Kidd
8) Eddie Jones (player option)

*Bird or Early Bird rights*
9) Deveon George
10) Antoine Wright
11) Jose Juan Barea

*Unrestricted Free Agents without Bird rights*
12) Tyronne Lue
13) Juwan Howard
14) Jamaal Magloire
15) Malik Allen
*
Unsigned 2nd round picks*
a) Shan Foster
b) Reyshawn Terry
c) Renaldas Seibutis


----------



## t1no

*HOOPSWORLD News:*

"Udrih to Dallas

The sentiment that Gana Diop will return to Dallas is growing stronger by the day, and it also appears that Kings guard Beno Udrih will be heading for the warmer climes of the Metroplex. The Mavericks would like to have a true point guard behind Jason Kidd and Udrih proved himself more than capable when he took the helm of the Kings last season. Plenty of suitors have inquired about the former Spur, but the word is the Mavericks have the inside track. Does this set up a trade for Jason Terry? It's possible - maybe even likely. But don't underestimate the possibility that the Mavs bring back their core group, which includes Jet. Terry played for new Mavs assistant Terry Stotts in Atlanta and the two are very much looking forward to the reunion."


----------



## croco

How can they afford Udrih if they give Diop the full MLE ? Udrih will probably be demanding the same kind of money.


----------



## t1no

Udrih is going to sign with the Kings.
N.Y. Knicks are shopping Randolph, Curry, and Crawford.


----------



## t1no

"The Mavericks will waste no time trying to retain the services of Devean George, and their desires will not fall on deaf ears.

Mark Bartelstein, the agent for the 6-8 swingman, said Monday that his client is open to the possibility of returning to the Mavericks and, in fact, may be leaning that way since the hiring of Rick Carlisle.

"He's been working out with Rick a little and really enjoys that," Bartelstein said. "He likes the direction that the team is going."

Bartelstein reiterated that there was no lingering ill will between George and the Mavericks after he nixed the original trade in February that would have netted Jason Kidd. The Mavericks eventually reworked the deal.

Meanwhile, the Mavericks were set to spend the early hours of free agency, which opened at 11:01 p.m. Monday, seeking help at center, shooting guard and small forward.

Names to listen for: Golden State's Matt Barnes, New Jersey's DeSagana Diop, New Orleans' Bonzi Wells, Boston's James Posey and Orlando's Maurice Evans.

Barnes' agent, Aaron Goodwin, said Monday night that he was eager to initiate contact with the Mavericks.

"I think Matt is a good fit for them, but he's a good fit for a lot of teams," Goodwin said. "They are definitely on our list.""


----------



## croco

Barnes would fit right in with George, Jones, Buckner and company, no thanks.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Pass on Barnes. Tweeners like him are a dime a dozen.

I see that the C's have offered the full MLE for Corey Maggs. I'd be disappointed if we didn't do the same. Who cares about Diop when a player like Maggette is out there for similar money. This is all speculation that he doesn't go for the money just to star on a bottom feeder team tho.


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> Pass on Barnes. Tweeners like him are a dime a dozen.
> 
> I see that the C's have offered the full MLE for Corey Maggs. I'd be disappointed if we didn't do the same. *Who cares about Diop when a player like Maggette is out there for similar money.* This is all speculation that he doesn't go for the money just to star on a bottom feeder team tho.


I agree but i think Corey Maggette can get much more than just the MLE.


----------



## t1no

Eddie Jones is returning for $2 million next year.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Eddie Jones is returning for $2 million next year.


As a trade piece I hope. :rant:


----------



## t1no

Barea will re-sign with the Mavericks.


----------



## t1no

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=aw-spursmaggette070108&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

*Spurs front-runners in race for Maggette*

The San Antonio Spurs have targeted Corey Maggette and are the front-runners to sign the Los Angeles Clippers’ free agent forward, multiple league sources said Tuesday night.

While no deal was imminent, Maggette would be expected to sign a *multi-year deal for the mid-level exception*, a move that would fulfill the Spurs’ desperate need for perimeter athleticism and scoring.

*Click the link to read the rest.*

Seriously? What are the Mavericks doing?


----------



## Dean the Master

Gerald Green to Dallas



> HOUSTON -- Free agent guard Gerald Green has agreed to a one-year contract with the Dallas Mavericks. Green, a first round pick of the Boston Celtics in 2005, was part of the trade that sent Kevin Garnett from Minnesota to Boston. The Timberwolves traded Green to Houston last season. He played in one game for his home town team before being released.
> 
> Green was the NBA Slam-Dunk Champion at the 2007 All-Star Game.
> 
> "We have a verbal agreement with Dallas on a one year contract," said Colin Bryant, Green's agent in an interview with FOX 26 Sports. "We talked to a number of teams and there is more money out there, but this is the best situation for Gerald at this point in his career."
> 
> Green went from high school to the NBA. He played at Gulf Shores Academy in Houston.
> 
> Bryant believes the Mavericks coaching staff can help Green build a solid foundation.
> 
> "With (Head) Coach (Rick) Carlisle and Mario Elie, they will be vital to Gerald's development," Bryant said. "Playing for the Mavericks will help elevate his game."
> 
> Elie is a Mavericks assistant coach.
> 
> In three years in the NBA Green has averaged 8.1 points and 1.8 rebounds a game.


----------



## croco

Great. Now let's bring back George too. :upset:


----------



## Dre

> Gerald Wallace has fallen so far out of favor with Charlotte owner Michael Jordan that the Bobcats will look to move the forward this summer. …


Hmm....


----------



## t1no

Dre... don't get my hopes up.


----------



## t1no

*Hoopshype:*

"Other unrestricted free agents are forward Eduardo Najera and guard Yakhouba Diawara. A source said Dallas has called Najera's agent, Dan Fegan, and New Jersey, according to media reports, also has.

Diawara said he hasn't heard from the Nuggets in a month and doesn't know if they have any interest in keeping him. Agent Buono Ndiaye said Dallas, San Antonio, Miami and Memphis have called about Diawara, who confirmed he will play for France this summer in European Championship qualifying games."


----------



## VeN

:upset::mad2:

wtf?! UGH


----------



## t1no

*Maggette Likes Midlevel Offer From Spurs*

Free agent forward Corey Maggette appears to favor the mid-level offer from the Spurs in the event that he doesn't receive a more lucrative offer, according to ESPN.com.

He's still hoping a team with cap space, like Philadelphia or Golden State, will enter the race for his services in the coming days.

A number of contenders are interested in adding Maggette, but all they have to offer is part or all of the midlevel exception.

Boston, Cleveland, Detroit, Orlando, New Orleans, San Antonio, and Utah are all known to be interested.


----------



## t1no

*Ron-Ron's Regret*

How much of a surprise is it, really, that the Sacramento Kings are now shopping Ron Artest? They've already demonstrated a certain inability to put two and two together - often sitting Kevin Martin during key stretches of games which they wound up losing - so they could take long looks at other players. The Kings are clearly focused on the future and not the present. It would be shocking to see the Kings open the 2008-09 season with Artest still on the roster, even though this news apparently comes as a surprise to Artest.

There's almost a daily diatribe coming out of Sac-Town as Artest comes to grips with the fact that the Kings remained mum on their future plans for him until the deadline had passed for him to to-out. They did the smart thing, making sure they will get value in return. They'd also really like to unload one of their albatross contracts - like Shareef Abdur-Rahim - as part of any deal for Artest.

Once the dust settles on Brand, Maggette, and the Hawks' duo, expect Ron Artest to become the persistent headline-grabber (like Bonzi Wells was two years ago) until he finally lands with a playoff team.


----------



## Dre

I don't know why Philly doesn't snatch him up for a little more than the MLE. He's the scorer they need.


----------



## t1no

With Diop back in a Mavericks jersey, how many minutes is Brandon Bass going to get?
10-16 minutes playing backup to Dirk? When we already have Malik Allen and Devan George? Maybe even Pops.
imo we should trade Bass since his value is very high right now.


----------



## Dre

Bass is the only bright spot we have for the future.

I'd rather get rid of George or Allen.


----------



## t1no

Dre™ said:


> Bass is the only bright spot we have for the future.
> 
> I'd rather get rid of George or Allen.


I agree but it's much easier to move Bass and get something valuable back.


----------



## croco

I don't think there is a big market for undersized big men who struggle defensively. I mean I love what Bass does and gives to us, but he is one of those guys we fans love more than other teams do.


----------



## t1no

croco said:


> I don't think there is a big market for undersized big men who struggle defensively. I mean I love what Bass does and gives to us, but he is one of those guys we fans love more than other teams do.


:lol: am i the only one that doesn't like him?


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> :lol: am i the only one that doesn't like him?


:yes:


----------



## LionOfJudah

Saw another headline about the Cubs being bid on and it occurred to me... does anything else think Cuban trying to buy the Cubs might be why we're having a very mild off season by Mavs standards? 


Anyway, with Diop back I'm thinking we can now work on shopping Dampier as a an 2010 expiring. We can land a younger less expensive center who is just as effective as Dampier as a frickin throw in. 

Not that I want Vince Carter but he's a good example. With 3 years left on his contract the Nets might be better served trading him to us for Dampier and Eddie Jones to have that much more space for Lebron to come to Jersey. That leaves us weaker in the middle but like I said, replacing Damp's production/size won't be hard. Best of all, no more Erick eye rolls when he hacks someone and thinks it was a bad call.
:whoknows:


----------



## t1no

*Singleton close to deal*

Among the other players to practice Monday were free-agent rookies Reggie Williams and Derrick Low. NBA vet James Singleton, who played two seasons for the LA Clippers before heading overseas, is close to signing a guaranteed contract for next season.

The 6-8 forward was part of the rotation with the Clips in 2005-06, averaging 3.4 points and 3.3 rebounds in 12.8 minutes. Singleton, a solid defender, is expected to provide depth at both forward spots.


----------



## t1no

Great news for the Mavericks!
Corey Maggette is going to sign with the Golden State Warriors. Great news why? because he's not going to sign with the Spurs or the Clippers.


----------



## The Future7

That is great news. Next I wanna hear about the Mavs S&T for Josh Smith


----------



## t1no

The Future7 said:


> That is great news. Next I wanna hear about the Mavs S&T for Josh Smith


:lol: you are pushing it.


----------



## The Future7

lol I gotta hope for the best. Howard and Stack for Smith. *Celebrates*


----------



## t1no

Gana Diop is back in the fold having signed a contract Wednesday with the Mavericks. The fan favorite, who entered the offseason as a free agent, inked his deals on the first day after the league moratorium.

It’s a reunion for Diop, who spent 2 ½ seasons with the Mavs before being traded to New Jersey as part of the Jason Kidd blockbuster.

“We are extremely excited to welcome Gana back into the Mavericks family,” president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. “At the age of 26, he is a young center in his prime that also possesses significant playoff experience. He was a big part of our Finals run with his ability to defend, block shots and rebound. We are pleased to regain is presence both in the paint and in the locker room.” 




*DeSagana Diop signed a five-year, $31 million deal with the Dallas Mavericks* on Wednesday, six months after Dallas sent him to New Jersey in the Jason Kidd trade.

*The Mavericks used their entire midlevel exception* in their second free-agent deal with Diop since 2005.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> *DeSagana Diop signed a five-year, $31 million deal with the Dallas Mavericks* on Wednesday, six months after Dallas sent him to New Jersey in the Jason Kidd trade.
> 
> *The Mavericks used their entire midlevel exception* in their second free-agent deal with Diop since 2005.


The only way the can redeem themselves from the Kidd trade is landing 2 star players since it's been a failure every step of the way. 

Had we not made the move we could have actually made a play to get Posey, James Jones, and actually landed a decent pick in this year's draft. Unless me make something happen by trading Kidd's expiring contract we've really set us back a few years.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Clippers Released 3 Guards better than our most of our backcourt bench... Livingston, Smush Parker, and Dan Dickau.

We HAVE to sign one of these guys. I'd prefer Smush or Livingston but Dickau is better than seeing Barea on the floor.


----------



## croco

I want no part of Smush :whistling:


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> I want no part of Smush :whistling:


Better than Barea and I can't blame Smush for not wanting to cave into the Kobe Diva situation in LA at the time.


----------



## croco

He also played lousy in Miami and for the Clippers, he is just not a good player. I would rather take McLeod than him and that's speaking volumes about our depth.


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> He also played lousy in Miami and for the Clippers, he is just not a good player. I would rather take McLeod than him and that's speaking volumes about our depth.


Fair enough. I'd wish we'd take the chance on Stevenson. That'd give us our project backcourt of the future. Low Risk and High Reward. We have plenty of minutes to spare with all the over 30 guards we have needing to take on less minutes to be ready for post season play.


----------



## croco

stevemc said:


> Fair enough. I'd wish we'd take the chance on Stevenson. That'd give us our project backcourt of the future. Low Risk and High Reward. We have plenty of minutes to spare with all the over 30 guards we have needing to take on less minutes to be ready for post season play.


Stevenson ? Do you mean Livingston ? I wouldn't mind Lance Stephenson in two years though


----------



## LionOfJudah

croco said:


> Stevenson ? Do you mean Livingston ? I wouldn't mind Lance Stephenson in two years though


Ha yeah, Shawn Livingston. Too much multitasking at work :uhoh:

I'd have Livingston on some HGH the day he signs tho. Small dose so he can gain mass with out testing positive before the season.


----------



## LionOfJudah

We've resigned Antoine Wright today. :whoknows:

I like the guy alright from his college years but he's yet to do anything special in the NBA.


----------



## croco

He isn't good enough defensively to justify his inept offensive showings.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Just another case of not ever having to really be a defensive stopper from being more athletic than everyone he's ever defended until now and/or half assed coaching his whole life.


----------



## t1no

SI Rumor: Howard for Artest.


----------



## t1no

HOOPSWORLD:

According to a source close to Dallas, the Mavs have offered Brandon Bass and Jerry Stackhouse for the Kings small forward. The chatter was first reported by Hoopsworld here, but I've independently confirmed the pieces in the offer. Stackhouse has a contract that's almost identical to Artest's ($7.4 million, expiring for Artest; $7 million expiring for Stackhouse), and Bass is a young beast of a big man who comes at the bargain price of $826,269 (also expiring). I can't even come close to seeing Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie doing this deal, not unless Josh Howard is involved.

And from what I'm told, that's not going to happen. As the Mavs see it, the perceived risk of taking Artest is acceptable so long as the price of getting him is Bass and Stackhouse. Lose Howard to get Artest, though, and the gamble is too great. As is always the case, though, things could change.

As far as the continuing frontrunners in the Artest sweepstakes, I've been told by a source close to the Lakers that there are no ongoing discussions. The next relevant date remains Friday, when the Lakers' deadline to match Ronny Turiaf's offer sheet passes. It's at that point the Lakers may decide to take on Kenny Thomas to fill Turiaf's old role or quite possibly engage a third team in the deal so as to avoid his contract.


----------



## croco

We can't give up Josh for him, we have to add talent, not make lateral moves at best.


----------



## LionOfJudah

No to trading Josh for Artest. I just can't see how Artest and Kidd mesh on the offensive end. Ron has always seemed like more of a half court player vs Kidd's full court pressing style. Trading Bass doesn't sit well with me either. We waste the full MLE on Diop to trade Bass? Waste of f'in cap space.


----------



## Tersk

Stevemc long time no speak (I was Theo! back in the day or ridirkulous), didn't know you were back here.

Josh for Ron? No thanks, it'd take too long to mesh in with the team and with Dampier, Kidd and Stackhouse all aging quicker than a middle aged woman, I don't think it'd work for the team

Eddie Jones (expiring)
Jerry Stackhouse (expiring)
Brandon Bass (young gun)

for 

Ron Artest
Quincy Douby


----------



## Tersk

> Former Blazers forward Darius Miles completed the latest audition in his attempt to get back into the NBA, this time with the Dallas Mavericks, Ian Thomsen from Sports Illustrated is reporting. "He was much better than I thought he would be,'' a member of the Mavericks' camp said. "On a scale of 1 to 10, I was expecting him to be 6. But he was a good, solid 8.''
> While exhausted, Thomsen reports that at the end Miles jumped flat-footed and touched the top of the backboard square, showing he still has some explosion his leap.
> "I'm physically 100 percent,'' Miles said in his first interview since attempting a comeback unprecedented in this salary-cap era. "I'm not in [basketball] shape, but healthwise and bodywise I'm 100 percent. I've got the explosion, I can move.''
> Miles is trying to become the first player to come back after the NBA ruled that his injury was "career ending".
> If he were to sign a new contract and play in 10 or more games this season, his $9 million salary would go back on Portland's books.


Ehhhhh


----------



## LionOfJudah

If he could get into basketball shape with out risking his health I don't see why we shouldn't take Miles on.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Emeka wants out of CHA.

Too bad we wasted our MLE on Diop and not making a move to land a real post player.


----------



## southeasy

Dallas should **** with Portland and sign Miles


----------



## LionOfJudah

southeasy said:


> Dallas should **** with Portland and sign Miles


On top of him being more athletic than the retirement home we call backcourt depth... Yes, we need to sign him.


----------



## t1no

Nuggets are looking to trade AI, Kenyon Marting and maybe Nene.


----------



## LionOfJudah

I'd love to have Kenyon or Nene but not for what they'll ask from us. If we could add Kenyon Martin or Nene for Stackhouse it would make Bass a little more expendable. We'd just have to be sure to move Bass for an upgrade at SG.


----------



## t1no

stevemc said:


> I'd love to have Kenyon or Nene but not for what they'll ask from us. If we could add Kenyon Martin or Nene for Stackhouse it would make Bass a little more expendable. We'd just have to be sure to move Bass for an upgrade at SG.


It would be great to get Nene or Kenyon for Stackhouse, but their contracts don't match.

*Nene:*
$9,680,000
$10,520,000
$11,360,000
$11,600,000

*Kenyon Martin:*
$14,181,818
$15,363,636
$16,545,454


----------



## t1no

Both Emaka Okafor and Luel Deng are on the move.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> It would be great to get Nene or Kenyon for Stackhouse, but their contracts don't match.
> 
> *Nene:*
> $9,680,000
> $10,520,000
> $11,360,000
> $11,600,000
> 
> *Kenyon Martin:*
> $14,181,818
> $15,363,636
> $16,545,454


How much is Stack due to make over the next two seasons?

I'd really like to see if Kenyon could revive his career with Kidd. He's always had a gritty defensive mindset that is always a nice addition to a roster that has a few softer bigs.


----------



## t1no

Not even half of what Kenyon Martin is going to make over the next two seasons.


----------



## LionOfJudah

t1no said:


> Not even half of what Kenyon Martin is going to make over the next two seasons.


K, so Damiper & Stack for Nene & Martin.


----------



## t1no

The Dallas Mavericks have signed forward James Singleton to a guaranteed contract today, according to his agent.


----------



## t1no

*Half Dozen Teams Interested In Devin Brown*

Among the teams showing interest in former Cavs guard Devin Brown are Dallas, New Orleans, Denver and Atlanta. To a lesser extent, both Miami and Washington have made contact with Brown's representatives.

Brown played a team-high 78 games for the Cavs last year, which included 20 starts. He averaged 7.5 points.


----------



## t1no

*Two S&T Offers on the Table for Josh Smith*

Josh Smith is still in the crosshairs. But it’s not looking good for the Hawks on that front.

There are at least two, blockbuster sign-and-trade proposals the Hawks are chewing on regarding Smith *(one from a Western Conference power and the other from an Eastern Conference big dog)* that could dramatically change the landscape in Hawksville.

The “proverbial” ball appears to be clearly in the Hawks’ court regarding both opportunities, and we should presume many more. Because if they are resigned to the fact that they don’t intend to pay Smith a salary commensurate with what he feels he’s worth, then there only recourse is to sign-and-trade him.

The leverage we all assumed the Hawks had with their own restricted free agents went up in smoke last week when Childress bounced.

Anyone that doesn’t think Smith will wait this thing out as long as the Hawks is living in a dream world. If you don’t think he’ll sign a qualifying offer, play out his season and walk next summer as an unrestricted free agent you’re crazy.

If the Hawks want to get anything in return (and keep in mind they get absolutely nothing if he plays out the year and walks, NOTHING), they have to act now.


----------



## t1no

(one from *the Dallas Mavericks* and the other from an Eastern Conference big dog)
fixed.


----------



## croco

I don't think so.


----------



## t1no

Changes need to be made if we want to compete with the Spurs, Lakers, Rockets, Jazz, Suns and the Hornets.
We are the worst team in our division, just wow.


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Changes need to be made if we want to compete with the Spurs, Lakers, Rockets, Jazz, Suns and the Hornets.
> We are the worst team in our division, just wow.


i wouldnt say worst but wow we are screwed this season.. I dont see why major trades arent getting done. This core needs to be dealt. We need to bring in some youth.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Time to start looking for potential fire sales for talent to be had for Jason Kidd's massive expiring contract...

Atlanta, if they don't re-sign Josh Smith they could be back to the cellar with some nice pieces to be had. Biggest name here: Joe F'in Johnson... We'd finally have the 2 guard to compete against other premier 2's. Guy is the complete package and would instantly make us better if he's to be moved for Kidd despite our lack of depth at PG.

New York, with a new coach with a completely different coaching philosophy and a worse cap situation than our own they are an obvious candidate for a fire sale. Zack Randolf is constantly mentioned in trade rumors along with Stephon Marbury. Kidd would seem like a perfect PG for D'Antoni's free flowing style.

Nuggets, plenty of high priced players on a roster of odds and ends so to speak. AI and K-Mart come to mind but I don't see any immediate improvement from any moves to be had here.

Miami (sorta), we could make a move for the Matrix who is an awesome player but not for his contract. 

:whoknows:

OR We could just place all our faith in our new coach like management has done at this point. I'm hoping we have some secret HGH scandal in progress breathing life into our guards from the NBA All-Star roster.... in 2000. :sour:

Jones, Kidd and Stack were all selected as All-Stars almost 10 years ago.... :nonono:
http://www.nba.com/history/allstar/boxscore_2000.html

If we're lucky we can trade Howard and Dampier for Shaq mid-season and we can live it up like it's my senior year.


----------



## t1no

*Bulls Could Trade Hughes For Kenyon Martin
*
The Bulls also have discovered some interest in guard Larry Hughes, as long as they're willing to take a big contract in return. Since the Bulls need to thin out their backcourt, some possibilities could include Portland's Joe Przybilla, New York's Jared Jeffries, Dallas' Erick Dampier or Denver's Kenyon Martin.


----------



## t1no

The Spurs are close to signing Pargo...


----------



## LionOfJudah

Once again another BTB signing.... BETTER THAN BARERA!


----------



## t1no

Magic Johnson believes the window of opportunity for the Dallas Mavericks has already closed.

"You saw the Dallas Mavericks had that window, and that window closed on them," Magic said. "So it can close real fast."


----------



## LionOfJudah

Just like the chances of so many other HIV positive individuals to live having such a small window to save there lives Magic sits back like a fat elitist *******s with advantages others will never have. 

Even in NBA terms, must be nice to have a trade partner like Memphis who's willing to help you out like they did when trading Gasol.


----------



## t1no

Isn't Bonzi Wells a FA? Let's give him a shot.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Bonzi would be a really nice pick-up. He can play off the bench, no matter his age.


----------



## t1no

Article from hoopesworld news, *Who must step up*:



> Josh Howard - Rounding out our five (OK, six) is Dallas Mavericks forward Josh Howard. Two years ago Josh was the long bright spot for the Mavericks in the playoffs. While everyone else got that deer-in-headlights look when Don Nelson and the Warriors went small, Howard simply took it to them game after game. The following year he was a driving force behind the team's historic 67-win season, and was named to the All-Star team as a result. Last year . . .a HUGE step backwards for Josh. Whether it was the drug habit he wouldn't shut up about, dreams of drag racing down Winston-Salem streets during the summer, or something else, Josh disappeared on the Mavericks when they needed him most.
> 
> Don't blame it on Jason Kidd, either. Josh had his best scoring month of the season in March, when Kidd was just starting to run the show. But for whatever reason, when April and the playoffs rolled around his shooting touch went south and he turned in the worst playoff showing of his career: 12.6 points per game on 29% shooting. It's that killer defense from Peja Stojakovic, right? Yeah . . . .riiiiiiiiiiiiight. Despite tons of speculation that the Mavs would trade Josh, new head coach Rick Carlisle is committed to a vision of the Josh Howard who was so good over the previous two seasons. If we don't see that Josh, the Mavericks are going to be a very, very bad team this year.


----------



## t1no

Another article from hoopsworld news, *Early Awards*:


> Devin Harris, New Jersey Nets
> While the Dallas Mavericks struggle with Jason Kidd running the show Devin Harris is going to be one of the main reasons for optimism with the New Jersey Nets. This should be the year that the Wisconsin product explodes and really make the Mavericks regret their decision to trade him away. This season is about developing for the young Nets, and nobody will improve more this season than Harris.


That would hurt.


----------



## VeN

watch he puts up all star numbers...


----------



## croco

VeN said:


> watch he puts up all star numbers...


Not gonna happen with his passing skills.


----------



## t1no

*MAVERICKS KEY DATES*

Sept. 30 – Training camp opens with two practices.

Oct. 4 – Two-a-days end.

Oct. 7 – Preseason opens vs. Washington at AAC (7:30 p.m.)

Oct. 17 – Fan Jam at AAC (5:30 p.m.)

Oct. 27 – Rosters set for opening day (5 p.m.)

Oct. 30 – Regular season begins vs. Houston at AAC (7 p.m.)


----------



## t1no

Stephon Marbury anybody?
Since we have little hope of going anywhere this season, maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## t1no

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysv3v7uXblw

:lol:


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysv3v7uXblw
> 
> :lol:


Lol :rofl:


----------



## Ninjatune

Classic.....


----------



## t1no

Watching the Mavericks vs the Pacers and i really like the ball movement.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> i really like the ball movement.


...








.... NT's left nut is still available.


----------



## t1no

:lol:


----------



## t1no

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcGZFr-wWOA&eurl=http://www.reddrops.gr/video.php

Expect Kobe to sign with them.


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... NT's left nut is still available.


Pretty sure that was auctioned off quite a while ago.... quite certain of it actually.


----------



## t1no

We need a real backup PG, JJ sucks.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> We need a real backup PG, JJ sucks.


Yeah, even though I don't like Terry as a PG, I still prefer him at that position by a huge margin.


----------

